
Hey, Turn Bluetooth Off When You're Not Using It - SREinSF
https://www.wired.com/story/turn-off-bluetooth-security/
======
api
Better yet let's kill it and replace it with a near field protocol that isn't
so overengineered, fragile, and failure prone. Bluetooth has always been junk.

